# Janus Electric



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody picked this up off the bay sold for Â£80 Item No 260526502043, checked with MS and he did not see it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not me :no2: ...missed that one...but gold, so not too bothered.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Quilty.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Quilty.


Do you mean Guilty Bill. ?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Shouldn't have had that wee dram with dinner. I'll try again. *Guilty*

I've been laying low on buying but my son gave me a paypal gift card for Christmas sooooooo, what's a chap supposed to do?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paypal gift cards?!?

As my nana would have said... Whatever next?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I know Paul,s not keen on gold but I think if you collect these watches you have to take what,s going as they are still quite rare and this Janus has a nice dial on it and I,m sure with a bit of TLC it will come up looking very nice Bill.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Seems as if all the ones with Landeron movements and the lightning bolt markers on the dial are gold. No?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Paypal gift cards?!?
> 
> As my nana would have said... Whatever next?


I guess they are actually Ebay gift cards but they can only be used for Paypal purchases. My sons and daughter heve taken to giving them to me on special occaisions. They know all about my watch addiction and figure let the old man add another watch he likes to the collection rather than getting me one that I don't want. BTW my children range from 44-50 years old so it's not young'uns doing the gifting.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It certainly appears that *just about any interesting electric watch* is picked up by a member of this forum. Good thing I didn't outbid you on this one, Bill.

I do have new resolutions for 2010 though - I can only buy (to keep) Landeron based electric watches and Hamilton electric watches, although tuning fork watches are fair game to attempt to buy and re-sell. Gonna give up impulse purchases (like buying the Newport Electric from Ken - nice item, but I don't have any with the same movement). That way, I can use my stock of Landeron spare parts to full advantage.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Seems as if all the ones with Landeron movements and the lightning bolt markers on the dial are gold. No?


This one has a S/S case Bill but most are gold plated with the excertion of the wittnauer with the big hour hand but they did that in gold plate as well just dont see to many of them.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> It certainly appears that *just about any interesting electric watch* is picked up by a member of this forum. Good thing I didn't outbid you on this one, Bill.
> 
> I do have new resolutions for 2010 though - I can only buy (to keep) Landeron based electric watches and Hamilton electric watches, although tuning fork watches are fair game to attempt to buy and re-sell. Gonna give up impulse purchases (like buying the Newport Electric from Ken - nice item, but I don't have any with the same movement). That way, I can use my stock of Landeron spare parts to full advantage.


It's hard to know if you are bidding against a friend with the new Ebay bidder ID format. Previously those of us on the Timex forum knew each others pseudo name and refrained (for the most part) from bidding against each other and driving the price up. Now a days if I have been told, usually by Paul, that one of the members, here, is bidding on a watch , I stay away from it. I figure there will always be another. Much harder to communicate that fact though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I do have new resolutions for 2010 though - I can only buy (to keep) Landeron based electric watches and Hamilton electric watches


Bad news for the rest of us electric Landeron collectors! 



watchnutz said:


> Seems as if all the ones with Landeron movements and the lightning bolt markers on the dial are gold. No?


Midland is stainless steel


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I do have new resolutions for 2010 though - I can only buy (to keep) Landeron based electric watches and Hamilton electric watches
> ...


Doh!!! And I have one of them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Seems as if all the ones with Landeron movements and the lightning bolt markers on the dial are gold. No?


Camy and Vido are stainless


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, OK you don't need to rub it in. :wallbash:

I plead old age and having CRS.


----------

